# Food hates?



## Magikian (Nov 29, 2008)

What food do ya hate/dislike?

I can't fucking stand seafood. At all. Makes me gag when its near me, and nearly puke if it goes in my mouth.


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

Pickles plain...like I can deal with the crunch of them on a hamburger, but other than that they gag me.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmmmmmm.  Nothing leaps to mind, but I'd have to go with those little pearl onions. Fuckin nasty as hell, like little land mines in my beef stew.  They look so much like a potato, sometimes I eat them, much to my chagrin.  I also hate it when people touch my food.  Nasty buggers never wash their hands, stickin their fingers in their mouths and such like.  YOU'RE ALL FILTHY UNWASHED FREAKS. Srsly, wash your hands, and hands off EVERYTHING I OWN. I think I may have a problem.

EDIT-  Try fried pickles Takun.  Delicious as fuck.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 29, 2008)

Meat, bleh.  D:  It's a love/hate relationship for me.  I'm surrounded by it (I work in the university slaughterhouse/meat procesing facility), and the smell of it cooking is literally enough to make me barf, but I still have odd cravings for it every now and then.

I also hate a lot of different kind of veggies that I force myself to eat anyway (especially brussel sprouts, wtf).  ><  If something's cooked right it can taste awesome no matter what it is, I figure.  Unfortunately, I can't cook.  ;___;


----------



## Tycho (Nov 29, 2008)

Eggplant and spaghetti squash come to mind.  Sometimes any kind of squash will cause gagging fits.  Bland and coarse-fleshed butternut squash is bad that way, for me - has to be good butternut squash.  Sauteed zucchini used to do that until I was introduced to another version of it which was decidedly tastier.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 29, 2008)

Fish, mushrooms, and eggplants.


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Eggplant and spaghetti squash come to mind.  Sometimes any kind of squash will cause gagging fits.  Bland and coarse-fleshed butternut squash is bad that way, for me - has to be good butternut squash.  Sauteed zucchini used to do that until I was introduced to another version of it which was decidedly tastier.


I saute my zucchini in butter and at the end add Parmesan cheese so it gets all crispy and stuff .  I used to hate zucchini too, til I did that.  Also, spaghetti squash is only good for squash soup, IMO.  And since it takes a fuckload of effort to make it, I do it rarely.  Pumpkin soup is way better anyway.


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a policy of trying anything once and trying it again and again until I make myself like it, but I cannot even taste green beans without retching, no matter how many times I've tried to change. Applesauce and cottage cheese are also major hates...I can't even watch people eating them for some reason. I used to feel this way about steamed carrots as well, although I'm growing out of it.


----------



## theLight (Nov 30, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm kinda like Nylak...most meat I can't stand, but maybe I'll eat it if it's cooked really well or just plain good to begin with. Other than that, Brussels sprouts make me gag, and I don't like most cheeses eaten by themselves and not part of anything else.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 30, 2008)

The first couple of things that come to mind for me are seaweed, and beans. *Shudders*


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 30, 2008)

Endive. Its bitter and the essance of pure evil.


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Nov 30, 2008)

I like just about everything out there. I'm very tolerant personally. Except for the weird foods out there, they generally taste better than they look/smell, but I dunno lol.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> Endive. Its bitter and the essance of pure evil.


It's a tricky ingredient to be sure, but it does make a wonderful accent to acidic flavors, like in the below recipe, which I adore.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Red-and-Green-Endive-and-Walnut-Salad-10935


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 30, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> It's a tricky ingredient to be sure, but it does make a wonderful accent to acidic flavors, like in the below recipe, which I adore.
> 
> http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Red-and-Green-Endive-and-Walnut-Salad-10935


but... but... it's evil!


----------



## Magikian (Nov 30, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> but... but... it's evil!



It's not evil, it's merely misunderstood, and had a bad childhood.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 30, 2008)

I love seafood, asian food, and most fruits, and I can't stand spicy food, mexican food, and most italian food.

Oh yeah, and I LURVE sweets X3


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 30, 2008)

Onions.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 30, 2008)

Magikian said:


> It's not evil, it's merely misunderstood, and had a bad childhood.



It got molested by Uncle Romaine when it was just a sprout.  That scars a kid... er, plant.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Nov 30, 2008)

Pickles and tuna...


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 30, 2008)

also, canned sardines. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWw


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 30, 2008)

Seafood and mexican food.  Specific things:  mushrooms and onions.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 30, 2008)

Forgot a couple. Smoked oysters and pickled herring. BLEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Magikian (Nov 30, 2008)

Easog said:


> Forgot a couple. Smoked oysters and pickled herring. BLEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Inspektor Herring.

Anyone who knows who the fuck Shaun Micallef is would get that.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 30, 2008)

Most organ meats, crustaceans, and mollusks . Runs the gamut from haggis to crab to oysters and everything in between.
Also, raw tomatoes.
Fungi also. It's rather hard to eat mushrooms when you realize you're eating something that grew up out of a pile of horseshit.
Cheese is also hard to eat. Fermentation is just disgusting.


----------



## evilteddybear (Nov 30, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Also, raw tomatoes.


*gasp* What?!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 30, 2008)

I know someone who eats raw tomatoes like apples... But then again his wife has a huge garden full of them XP


----------



## Magikian (Nov 30, 2008)

I barely like tomato in general...

Also, eggs. I can't fucking stand that shit, unless I can't taste it.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 30, 2008)

Eggs! How could I forget. Bastards...


----------



## Magikian (Nov 30, 2008)

Easog said:


> Eggs! How could I forget. Bastards...



Oh man, I don't know anyone who hates eggs, well, until now, at least.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 30, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Oh man, I don't know anyone who hates eggs, well, until now, at least.


I know right? Smell, taste, texture.. ugh.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 30, 2008)

Easog said:


> I know right? Smell, taste, texture.. ugh.



Smell.. *gag*

I can't stand it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 30, 2008)

Pickles and Mayonaisse(sp?).


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 30, 2008)

Mayo. I have no idea why people eat that stuff. That, and ranch dressing.

It's like eating the shit that people have scooped out of their arteries. It really is.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 30, 2008)

Mayonnaise. Ecch. With a side of ecch.
Shrimp, vienna sausages and organ meat, too.
In some cases, tomato.
NOT scrambled eggs.


----------



## Nazm (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm of the opinion that anyone can learn to like any food.  Or at least I can.  I used to hate lots of things like tomatoes, peppers, sweet potatoes, some cheeses, etc., but I've forced myself to eat some of them and really grew to love them over time.  Especially bell peppers.  I can hardly make a home-cooked meal without multiple bell peppers piled into it.  

'Acquired taste' is a term that I think can apply to just about any food or drink.  I can will myself to like things if I really want to.  Not to mention the ADHD, which makes me always want to try new things, especially with food.


----------



## iBurro (Nov 30, 2008)

Most seafood, all chinese take-out, and mushrooms. D| I can't stand mushrooms.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 30, 2008)

Mint.  Don't know why, just can't stand it. :\


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't stand anything overly sweet or salty, so most junk food is out, not a  big fan of berries either, and processed meats usually gross me out.


----------



## Diego117 (Nov 30, 2008)

Raw oysters. Tried one thought its was...meh. Then I witnessed one of my friends suffering from food poisoning from one.

Not taking that chance ever again.

I like mayo, but too much mayo is nasty. Either a little or just the right amount is awesome with me. I especially like it on tomato sandwiches during the summer.


----------



## Journey (Nov 30, 2008)

brocolie and cook carrots XP


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

Seafood, salt, spicy stuff and



Magikian said:


> I barely like tomato in general...
> 
> Also, eggs. I can't fucking stand that shit, unless I can't taste it.





Easog said:


> Eggs! How could I forget. Bastards...



EGGS! ewwwww


----------



## Turner (Nov 30, 2008)

meat, but thats just 'cause i'm a vegetarian, moreso than the taste of it, itself
sweet & sour sauce, spouts, and turkish delight.


----------



## Jack (Nov 30, 2008)

meatloaf. meat with the texture of bread... no thank you I will vomit. I only like meat that is in steak, rib or leg form. thank ya very much.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 30, 2008)

Mushrooms.  The male reproductive organ of a fungus that feeds on cowshit.....I'll pass thanks.

Other then that, I'm pretty much good to go.  Spicy is best, West Indian please!


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

Any kind of seafood that is not sushi I can't stand.

Also, buttermilk is disgusting.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 30, 2008)

Lima beans, cauliflower, soyburger (seriously, who created that crap?).


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Any kind of seafood that is not sushi I can't stand.
> 
> * Also, buttermilk is disgusting.*



You're not supposed to drink it Bozzles D: .


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> You're not supposed to drink it Bozzles D: .



Wait what

What the hell am I supposed to do with it? My dad drinks it all the time (and makes me try it).


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Wait what
> 
> What the hell am I supposed to do with it? My dad drinks it all the time (and makes me try it).


I make biscuits with buttermilk... Also, what the hell is Sweet Acidopholus milk for any fucking way?


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mushrooms, olives and guacamole. Mainly those. >_<


----------



## Smith (Nov 30, 2008)

Turner said:


> meat, but thats just 'cause i'm a vegetarian, moreso than the taste of it, itself


 
same.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm allergic to onions so definitely onions.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 30, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Wait what
> 
> What the hell am I supposed to do with it? My dad drinks it all the time (and makes me try it).



Make batter with it.  Biscuits, pancakes, etc.

don't fucking drink it dude gross


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

I FUCKING HATE PICKLE AND/OR ROAST DINNERS, AND YES I AM CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK!


----------



## Huey (Nov 30, 2008)

I second mayo, meatloaf, and guacamole. 

And Swedish meatballs.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2008)

most green and/or slimy things... there are a few vegetables i like (like beans or cabbage) but most of that stuff is banned from my plate. gemme a steak or some other meat ([stereotypical_german_accent]SCHNITZEL MIT POMMES![/stereotypical_german_accent]) and im happy^^
my parents call me "picky"... thats wrong, i just know what i like and what i hate ._.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I FUCKING HATE PICKLE AND/OR ROAST DINNERS, AND YES I AM CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK!


What the heck is a roast dinner? Does this apply to anything cooked in the oven?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd still call that picky :3 It's good to be picky otherwise you'd never get what you want. Now for me to be picky: Yiff me here and now.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> What the heck is a roast dinner? Does this apply to anything cooked in the oven?



No, stuff like roast chicken, roast potatoes, boiled cabbage etc. Tastes fucking disgusting.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> No, stuff like roast chicken, roast potatoes, boiled cabbage etc. Tastes fucking disgusting.


So roast beef is disgusting as well?  Clearly they ain't cookin it up to snuff.  Most peoples dislike of certain foods is wholly attributable to the preparers lack of skill and knowledge.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yiff me here and now.



only if you say "pretty please with captaincool on top" 

oh, i forgot something! i hate chicken... its not about the taste. everytime i have chicken on my plate i remember that documentary on tv showing how they live and how they are slaughtered... its disgusting


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> So roast beef is disgusting as well?  Clearly they ain't cookin it up to snuff.  Most peoples dislike of certain foods is wholly attributable to the preparers lack of skill and knowledge.



Yes it is, I just don't like it at all. Or stew. Or casserole.



CaptainCool said:


> only if you say "pretty please with captaincool on top"



Pretty please with a captaincool on top :3 Much hugs and yiffy time now? XxX


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> oh, i forgot something! i hate chicken... its not about the taste. everytime i have chicken on my plate i remember that documentary on tv showing how they live and how they are slaughtered... its disgusting


That makes it even more delicious to me.  Cows as well.  I find that if I chew slowly and thoughtfully enough, I can taste the animals soul...


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Pretty please with a captaincool on top :3 Much hugs and yiffy time now? XxX



dang! i thought you wouldnt say that...
i have to admit... i dont know how to :O

@LemurBoi: i can eat other kinds of meat without any problems.
but everytime i see chicken on my plate i see that drill digging into the bird, blending its internal organs and pulling that mess out... na, i dont like it^^'''


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yes it is, I just don't like it at all. Or stew. Or casserole.


Suppose your a steak man then.



			
				CaptainCool said:
			
		

> @LemurBoi: i can eat other kinds of meat without any problems.
> but everytime i see chicken on my plate i see that drill digging into the bird, blending its internal organs and pulling that mess out... na, i dont like it^^'''


Don't go to peta.org!


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Don't go to peta.org!



i dont, i hate those freaks 
but thats just how its done... and me no liking^^


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> dang! i thought you wouldnt say that...
> i have to admit... i dont know how to :O



Well since I'm tied to a bed with a gag in my mouth, you'll have to make it happen :3 Now get on top hehe.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Well since I'm tied to a bed with a gag in my mouth, you'll have to make it happen :3 Now get on top hehe.



so you want to teach me? well, im 'open for everything'^^ (sexual innoendo at its finest)

edit: this is going out of hands... im starting to scare myself...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, I'm currently in White's control, but once he's done with me, I'm sure he'll throw you what's left of me to play with :3


----------



## LoC (Nov 30, 2008)

Amasi/maas - basically just fermented milk. Tried it once, nearly chundered.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

Stuff that's cheese flavored. Especially knob cheese. yuck.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2008)

LoC said:


> Amasi/maas - basically just fermented milk. Tried it once, nearly chundered.



sounds delicious...
your avatar seems to like it, too 

there is some really gross food out there... like this vietnamese half-hatched bird (whatever kind of bird it is...). i cant even imagine eating it! like you take a spoon of that soup and you have a soft half-developed beak in your mouth...
sounds even more delicious as your fermented milk


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 30, 2008)

I am yet to find food I hate. Not even the Serbians could cook up something I didn't like.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Well, I'm currently in White's control, but once he's done with me, I'm sure he'll throw you what's left of me to play with :3


aww, thats nice of him to share with me^^ ill take good care, i dont like to return borrowed stuff in a bad shape! (dude, whats wrong with me XD)

i also dont like most kind of fish. i dont know why, i tried many different kinds of recepies but i just dont like them...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> aww, thats nice of him to share with me^^ ill take good care, i dont like to return borrowed stuff in a bad shape! (dude, whats wrong with me XD)



Oh good, silk bedsheets I assume? X3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh good, silk bedsheets I assume? X3



na, some good old-fashioned cotton. i dont like that fancy stuff >.>

speaking of fish:
my mom made a 'fish-stew' once...
it was the most disgusting thing ive EVAR eaten... the smell... the (none-existant) consistency of the fish... it still gives me the creeps only when i think of it.
DARN >.< i can smell it again...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 30, 2008)

fish and olives

also cooked onion, but I like them raw...


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

Olives. I tried so hard to like them, but they're _terrible_.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

I only like stuffed olives, or black olives on pizza.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 30, 2008)

Cheesecake. 'Nough said.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

Ugh, cheesecake makes me sick just thinking about it....so sweet and rich it makes me wanna puke.

I have that reaction to sweet things sometimes, especially stuff like frosting and pudding.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

Damn, BS, what's wrong with you? Also, I thought of another food that I absolutely disgust, and that is any microwave meal.  Flat, cardboard, tasteless, and terrible for you, I've never consumed one, I like, and I've tried many. I'd rather be cooking.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

Marks and Spencer ready meals have been known to taste good imo. And I don't usually eat that sort of shizzle.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Marks and Spencer ready meals have been known to taste good imo. And I don't usually eat that sort of shizzle.


I was speaking more of things like this...It's really not healthy or wise for anybody to eat this shit.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 30, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> ... like this vietnamese half-hatched bird (whatever kind of bird it is...). i cant even imagine eating it! like you take a spoon of that soup and you have a soft half-developed beak in your mouth...
> sounds even more delicious as your fermented milk



Balut.....actually, pretty good.  Need a little hot sauce.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 1, 2008)

People who hate olives are weird. Seriously. C'mon, guys.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 1, 2008)

Natto is something I really, really hate.
Fried baloot is something I'd probably really, really hate.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

bozzles said:


> People who hate olives are weird. Seriously. C'mon, guys.


 
No joke.  Olives are awesome wrapped in awesome.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 1, 2008)

Olives are incredible. They go great with almost anything.


----------



## Huey (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, olives suck ass!


----------



## xiath (Dec 1, 2008)

those little bar-b-qued wienies...  they used to be my favorite, but one thanksgiving I got the stomach flue and that is what came up.  If I so much as smell them, I have to leave the room or building or else I am at a great risk of throwing up.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 1, 2008)

Most vegetables.  Most fish.  Strange foreign stuff.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Omg Lemur! That stuff looks absolutely vile! And I see people with small kids buy that shit all the time, so the kids aren't getting the nutrition they need! And a lot of them are smokers. If they had any decency, they'd stop smoking and buy proper done for their children. Not that I have anything against smoking, since I do myself, but it's the fact they're buying substandard products when they could afford better.


----------



## net-cat (Dec 1, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I can't fucking stand seafood. At all. Makes me gag when its near me, and nearly puke if it goes in my mouth.


This. And your locale's specialty isn't going to be any different. (I/E: Take your blue crabs and stuff them up your ass, Maryland.)



bozzles said:


> Also, buttermilk is disgusting.


Isn't that a bit like not liking flour or canola oil?


----------



## Azure (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Omg Lemur! That stuff looks absolutely vile! And I see people with small kids buy that shit all the time, so the kids aren't getting the nutrition they need! And a lot of them are smokers. If they had any decency, they'd stop smoking and buy proper done for their children. Not that I have anything against smoking, since I do myself, but it's the fact they're buying substandard products when they could afford better.


Welcome to the majority diet of my age group :/. Not me though, I actually know my way around a kitchen.  If we get single payer health care and people keep eating that shit, we're doomed.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

T.V. Dinners are nasty ><


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 1, 2008)

bozzles said:


> People who hate olives are weird. Seriously. C'mon, guys.


no, olives are fucking disgusting >_< srsly


----------



## Azure (Dec 1, 2008)

Man, some olives are awesome, and some are just plain nasty.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Yum, Spaghetti Bologneise :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 1, 2008)

Anything other than lettuce and cucumbers on my sandwiches, same with all those sauces at Subway. I'm the type who just gets cheese and Turkey on my sandwiches because I happen to like the meat. Overload it with veggies and that's all I taste.

Other bad stuff:
-Fritos (INEDIBLE.)
-Jujyfruits
-Anything made by the New England Chalk company. (err, NECCO)
-Pork Roast
-Pork Loin
-BOILED meat. (It exists)
-excessively spicy stuff
-Peppers. 
-a lot of seafood
-Avocados


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 1, 2008)

I used to love meat and chicken untill I developed some sort of allergical reaction towards both, still can't eat either without getting food poisoning, used to love eggs untill I actually opened an egg with a blood-mangled baby chick inside, it still haunts me to this day- I'll eat eggs, but not without fully dissecting them first. I hate fhungi, champignons in particular Also hate rubarb, andive, and although I do eat them I don't have much love for paprikas.


----------



## 16weeks (Dec 1, 2008)

Meat loaf and salmon loaf

bread belongs in loaves, even some cakes belong in loaves; meat and fish? NNnnnnnnot so much..

how crumbly and bland it is with meatloaf makes me gag, i upchuked last time my mom made it....and that was the last time she ever made it.

salmon loaf is too gooey..it has the consistancy(sp?) of fresh shit.....kinda smells like it too...


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 1, 2008)

The only fish I like is shell fish, and the only pork I like is sausage. I can't take lamb at all.. it's just.. eww. I also dislike cole slaw with an exceptionally strong passion.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't eat mammal meat of any kind. Personal reasons, don't ask. Bird or fish is fine with me though


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Songbird meat is delicious.

Also, I hate sweet (ripe) berries. I eat them before they're supposed to be edible because I like the tart taste.


----------



## trez407 (Mar 29, 2009)

i hate breakfast meat i dont no y i could eat the same animal but not in the breakfast form, i hate green beans wenever i get food from my gf and it has greenbeans i pretend 2 eat it and wen she looks away i throw it away or giv it 2 my dog, and onions i cannot eat 1 if i do i no it imideatley and lose my appetite, i used 2 hate mushsrooms but 4 sum reason i like them now


----------



## Wolfbound (Mar 29, 2009)

I like most of the nasty things people hate, like sardines, oysters, raw fish, pickles, a various assortment of greens. I love spicy things, beyond all else. Oh, and beer. 

But. I hate raw onions, pork, and beef (unless the beef is intensly dehydrated jerky-like to the point of being physically unable to chew it)

...Ew. And peas. =[


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't find ketchup to be good on anything I have ate...


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Mar 30, 2009)

I think I already posted in this thread.

I like everything, though zucchini prepared most ways is pretty vile. I am not really fond of heavily processed foods like potted meat, vienna sausages, spam, American cheese, or white bread, either.


----------



## Zseliq (Mar 30, 2009)

This http://yabbles.deviantart.com/art/bad-dog-cake-92231359
http://emilymartian.deviantart.com/art/RoadKill-101-29068199


----------



## Shatter (Mar 30, 2009)

I like most things, but I can't stand mushrooms.


----------



## Vekke (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't like  when onions are cooked or put in pizza/pasta sauce. It just isn't ok with me for whatever reason. Uncooked though, I like 'em.

Red peppers also upset me, but sometimes they can be made okay. Like when they are  in  trader joe's quesadillas. :> 

I think I'm a lot friendlier to peppers & onions when they're not in Italian food. Which is weird, but okay.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 31, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Anything other than lettuce and cucumbers on my sandwiches, same with all those sauces at Subway. I'm the type who just gets cheese and Turkey on my sandwiches because I happen to like the meat. Overload it with veggies and that's all I taste.
> 
> Other bad stuff:
> -Fritos (INEDIBLE.)
> ...


 
Do you mean regular boiling meat, like boiling chicken, or does that include stewed beef?


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 31, 2009)

Creamed Corn
Pea Soup
Peas that have been boiled (raw only please *S*)
Asperagus
Beets.  (Can't frigging stand them)
Buttermilk
Egg Salad Sandwiches
Spam Sandwiches (found at funerals and potluck in any church)
Cheese Logs (dear gods, who came up with this idea!)
Pork and Beans


----------



## Vekke (Mar 31, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Spam Sandwiches (found at funerals and potluck in any church)



golly!

if i were god i would be p. offended over spam in my house


----------



## Jelly (Apr 1, 2009)

NattÅ.
The only food I've ever had that I can actually say I hate.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 1, 2009)

HOW CAN YOU NOT LIKE PORK AND BEANS


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> HOW CAN YOU NOT LIKE PORK AND BEANS



I love beans!  It's the musical fruit, afterall .  It's just I can't stand the pork fat though.  Slides down your throat like a slug *blagh*.   Beans in tomato sauce is fine with me.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 1, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I love beans!  It's the musical fruit, afterall .  It's just I can't stand the pork fat though.  Slides down your throat like a slug *blagh*.   Beans in tomato sauce is fine with me.



Well what about franks and beans?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 1, 2009)

Cole slaw.  Ugh, I dislike it.  Also, tartar sauce.  :|


----------



## Carenath (Apr 1, 2009)

I dont like whole fruits, I just cant eat them, its like my body has a reaction to them or something. Stick them in a blender and make a smoothie out of them, and I'll drink it no problem though.

I dont like veggies or rabbit food.. with a few exceptions, I will eat:
Carrots, Potato, Broccoli, Corn, Onions, Garlic, Peppers and Lettuce.

I love spicy food, particularly chilli peppers.

I love meat and fish. I like my meat and fish as close to raw as possible too.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 1, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Egg Salad Sandwiches, Spam Sandwiches (found at funerals and potluck in any church) and Pork and Beans



Good lord.  Throw in a case of weak American light beer and you've got yourself a tailgate party!  Go Bills!  

*scratches CATHulu's name off tailgate party invite list*


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 1, 2009)

meat. seriously, after being veg for going on two years, the smell is nauseating.

and lettuce.


----------



## Yojimaru (Apr 2, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Cole slaw.  Ugh, I dislike it.  Also, tartar sauce.  :|



Oh A-fucking-men! I can't stand Coleslaw.  I like most every ingredient that goes into it, but when you put them all together in one dish, you create a retch inducing culinary abortion that looks like it's already been partially digested.

Also, calf-fries (Otherwise known as Rocky Mountain Oysters for you people that don't live so far south).  I've never actually tried them, but the very idea of eating some poor animals family jewels is disgusting.


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2009)

Eggs.....they're just gross...especially in meringue (I hope I spelled that right)
Whenever I get sick I crave omelette though.....
Courgette is gross....could there be a substance that tasted any more like earwax? (besides ear wax itself) Don't ask how I know what ear wax tastes like....I was a child once....


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 2, 2009)

The look of eggplant and taste of eggplant it just makes me fuckin' sick. The texture in your mouth is like cooked boogers. Eggplant *blech*


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> The look of eggplant and taste of eggplant it just makes me fuckin' sick. The texture in your mouth is like cooked boogers. Eggplant *blech*



I'll add that one to my avoid list then : <


----------



## Masakuni (Apr 2, 2009)

Egg salad/potato salad
Deviled eggs
Mayonnaise
Coleslaw

I'll happily eat a fried egg or scrambled eggs or an omelet, though.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 2, 2009)

anything thats raw and/or slimy


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmm... eggs. I can't stand em. The texture or the taste. 
And fast food from McDonalds, Taco Bell, Burger King, eg. 
Makes me gag.


----------



## Chronic (Apr 2, 2009)

Sushi. Bash me if you will, but I hate it. It's the rice vinegar. I do like smoked salmon though.


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 3, 2009)

I hate tomatoes, sushi, fish unless they are fresh.. (I had Mackeral i caught that day and it was freaking good) i cant stand spicy food or raddishs or rutabagas or orange juice (i like oranges though) i dont like most nuts ... and a lot more..


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 3, 2009)

Yojimaru said:


> Also, calf-fries (Otherwise known as Rocky Mountain Oysters for you people that don't live so far south). I've never actually tried them, but the very idea of eating some poor animals family jewels is disgusting.


 
*gags* You havent seen them freshly taken out


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 3, 2009)

I hate the kind you put in your mouth >.>


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 3, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> I hate the kind you put in your mouth >.>



Are you on an IV?


----------



## Rozgarden (Apr 3, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> I hate the kind you put in your mouth >.>


 
you hate food?


----------

